# Intake and Carb numbers



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 67 400 HO 360 HP engine in my 67 GTO and some one placed a edelbrock intake and a Holley Street Avenger carb on it. I would like to take it back to stock and was wondering what the correct number intake and carb would be for the car. It is a four speed car. thanks Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The quadrajet part number for a manual tranny is 7027263 and the manifold part number is 9786286, good luck with your search.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello Randy, thanks for the help. Where would a person find this information? Was there a difference between the low HP engine in 67 and the HO engine for the intake and carb? Also did the 67 HO Ram Air have a different intake and carb then the mid engine HO? thanks for all the help.


----------



## 400HO (Sep 16, 2010)

*Correct Intake*

First you need to know the build date of your car. It is on the spec. plate on the firewall. Then you will need to find and intake with the matching date. It should be before the build date. For example a build date or A227 would need an intake with a date code of L156 or within 3-4 months earlier than the A227. Then you just need to get a carb with the right part number for the year. Carbs were also dated. The 400 HO had a Rochester. They get pretty pricey when all original. Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mshidner said:


> Hello Randy, thanks for the help. Where would a person find this information? Was there a difference between the low HP engine in 67 and the HO engine for the intake and carb? Also did the 67 HO Ram Air have a different intake and carb then the mid engine HO? thanks for all the help.


Here are the 1967 part numbers for the carbs and manifolds, there were 3 HP ratings for the 67 GTO, 


1967 Carburetor part numbers;








1967 Intake Manifold part numbers;


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

What does the "FB" stand for on the carb list?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Sixty7GTO said:


> What does the "FB" stand for on the carb list?


Firebird usage. '67 & 68 Firebird 400 usage Qjets had a limiter tab to keep the secondary's from opening up as far as same internal calibration Qjets used on same year GTO's & 428 Big cars, thus different part number.

old topic, but bet several others are looking as well. have a few clean '67 Qjet intakes in the racks, as well a 7197 (manual trans) choke. intakes are dated M056 & C087.


----------



## My1967Gtogto! (May 10, 2019)

*ID tag*

Did the 1967 gto rochester quad jet carburetor have a metal ID tag?


----------

